# Endeavor Diamond Review



## DoubleT77 (Nov 8, 2010)

Today I got to ride my new boad for the first time at Mont Tremblant!!

*Conditions:* Hardpack and ice
*Boots:* Ride Sash size 7
*Bindings:* Crappy old Firefly's
*Board:*Directional Freestyle Shape
Medium Flex Rating = 6/10
Extremely fast Sintered 7500 base factory waxed
Aggressive sidecut for quick turns
5 Tip-To-Tail Carbon Stringers for “POP”
Stance centered on contact points
22” maximum stance width
Poplar Tip-To-Tail Wood Core 
Size: 142


I use to ride a 2008 K2 Moment which is a twin shaped soft flex cambered board. It took about half a day to get use to the differences but once I did I found it to be a really fun agressive board. Even though it's very light it felt very solid between my feet at high speeds where the K2 moment use to fail. It's extremely poppy and I attempted my first jumps ever with ease! 

Once I learned to trust the board it was tons of fun! It responded really well on moguls however on ice it held up decently but just not amazingly.

Overall I'm really happy with this board and I can't wait to try it with better bindings!!! I can see my self gaining more and more confidence on the snow with this board and I can actually keep up with the boys now.  I don't have much to compare it too so my review may be a bit bias. All I can say is that I like it. I like it a lot.


----------



## DoubleT77 (Nov 8, 2010)

Had my second day on the Diamond and I'm loving it more and more!

Now that I kow how its moves, I'm finding that it's holding up a lot better on icy spots. I hit a few rollers today as well; it was very poppy and easy to get a bit of lift with and it was very solid on landings. 

Not that it matters too much but the colours look fantastic on the white snow.


----------



## DoubleT77 (Nov 8, 2010)

After riding all winter on this board and getting a new set of bindings I thought I would update my review on this board. After changing my bindings to Burton Customs I noticed a huge difference on the response level of the board. The more I ride this board the more I fall in love with it! 

It's truely an all mountain board that turns on a dime, hold strong at high speed and is super light and poppy. I've started going off jumps in the park with it feels really solid between my feet on landings. I've taken it into the bumps and I had no problems zooming through them with quick sharp turns and never loosing my edge. I have no fears anymore when riding in icy conditions as it just cuts through everything! 

Although a cambered board being a directional board helps it float well in powder making cruising through the fresh stuff a ton of fun!

I've been everywhere with this board from the ice coast at Tremblant, Smugglers Notch, the little local hills such as Camp Fortune, and Mont Saint Marie, to the big mountains in the west such as Lake Louise and Kicking Horse. 

Endeavor markets this board as a girls bestfriend; I found it really cheesy at first but now I totally get why!


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Nice review, DoubleT77. Awesome that you're loving your new board even more since the bindings upgrade!

And, that board has beautiful graphics - I can imagine how sweet it looks against the snow. 

Why can't we (girls) have the best of both?...a board that rips AND is nice to look at??


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

hey, i saw your board ERS, it is defnitely the best of both worlds


----------



## DoubleT77 (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm not sure what you mean? Board ERS?


----------



## DoubleT77 (Nov 8, 2010)

EatRideSleep said:


> Nice review, DoubleT77. Awesome that you're loving your new board even more since the bindings upgrade!
> 
> And, that board has beautiful graphics - I can imagine how sweet it looks against the snow.
> 
> Why can't we (girls) have the best of both?...a board that rips AND is nice to look at??


Thanks! I think this one fits the bill.  I really like how it's pretty without being girly!


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

I like the way these endeavor boards look, but there is not a single US dealer =(


----------

